# Before and After Pictures of my Ziggy Marley, my reggae donk!



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a baby Jack last fall, to eventually use to breed mini mules. Boy, has Ziggy changed since October! He was black as a baby, had really long red hair for his winter coat (almost dreadlocks!), and is now back to being a black fellow. He is extremely sweet and not at all study. Hope this continues!

I was wondering at what age most donkey Jacks start breeding? Is it best to hand-breed them or pasture breed them?He has not dropped yet. I was hoping to give him two little gals next year. Thanks!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2010)

A jack can start to breed jennets as long as they have descended testicles. Some start using there jack as early as 1 1/2 yrs old, but I do know of someone who had his jack in with 2 jennets and he was only 10 months old..he did breed both jennets and settled both.

He sure is a nice looking jack.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 28, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> A jack can start to breed jennets as long as they have descended testicles. Some start using there jack as early as 1 1/2 yrs old, but I do know of someone who had his jack in with 2 jennets and he was only 10 months old..he did breed both jennets and settled both.
> 
> He sure is a nice looking jack.


Thank you! Do you pasture breed or hand breed your Jacks?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2010)

I no longer breed any of my donkeys or horses. When we did I always hand bred, I was a stickler for knowing due dates.



If you have never bred a jack before..be VERY VERY Careful, they can get really nasty at breeding time, especially if your planning on hand breeding. Know what your doing and be careful.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 28, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I no longer breed any of my donkeys or horses. When we did I always hand bred, I was a stickler for knowing due dates.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have never bred a jack before..be VERY VERY Careful, they can get really nasty at breeding time, especially if your planning on hand breeding. Know what your doing and be careful.


I have been hand breeding my mini-horse stallion this year, and he is so gentle and easy. I have had so much interest in mini-mules, that I'm going to breed a few. We sold the only one we had in 12 hours. If I recall, didn't you used to breed hinnies? I am in a mini-driving drill team in Boone County, IL, and there is the most delightful, tiny, white hinny in the group! She makes the 11 mini-horses look a bit dull by comparison!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 29, 2010)

yes, I am the one who was breeding the mini hinnys. A Hinny will always make a mini horse look dull..LOL..



there is just a certain era about them. Breeding stallions are a breeze to handle compared to jacks. Ask anyone who has been around jacks, they can become very aggressive towards not only the jenny but you as well..I think that is why alot of people pasture breed. To put it plain and simple they dont know how to control a breeding jack.



plus a jack can turn his nasty behavior on in a dime, going from a sweet fellow to a nasty a-zzzzz. I havent bred anyone for a few years, but I still own all my jacks and stallions, and about 25 mares, but the mini market is flooded with so many. I am a firm believier that if EVERYONE just quit breeding for a few years it would help the whole horse/donkey market in general. There just are too many breeders that dont know what they are doing, and breeding anything to anyone just to have a foal. There isnt a week that goes by that I dont get calls for a rescue horse or donkey, so I have decided to do what I can to help those rather then bring more into the world.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 29, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> yes, I am the one who was breeding the mini hinnys. A Hinny will always make a mini horse look dull..LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a smart idea. I produce a couple foals a year, and keep about 1/2 of them.


----------



## minimule (Jun 30, 2010)

Wendy do be very careful hand-breeding him.

Kilroy is a love bug. He loves to give hugs and get hugs and will knock me down trying to love me. When we breed, I use a special halter with a heavy stud chain. If we are doing anything for fun, he wears a different halter. He knows when we are breeding. I put the halter on him, give him a couple of smacks with the chain on his chin to get his attention. Yes, he is all ready riled up and will charge at the mare before I can get out the gate. His eyes will glaze over and Kilroy is no longer there. The rougher it is the better he likes it so if the mare is kicking and squealing....he's in heaven. If he gets to aggressive I pull him down and away. If he still won't behave he goes up and doesn't get to breed.

Here are some tips that help:

Use a different halter for breeding and ONLY for breeding.

Always breed in the same spot. I tie the mare to a post and bring Kilroy to her.

Always stay in control.

Good luck with it.


----------

